# Some random shots....share yours



## Fouad6

Here are a few random shots;


The first shot was one of the most difficult I have ever made; it was a lucky shot at the Ellington field airshow; numerous exposures were made as the jets flew by and one cought them in perfect position; 

Canon 5DMII; Canon EF/200mm lens


----------



## jimmy jones

Afew I took on the east coast over the summer.


----------



## Strela

That F-16 photo is amazing! Some of the coolest photos I have ever seen are from air shows.


----------



## Memphis1

messing about with my mach 6


----------



## kjw




----------



## Canon Fodder

Went to Daytona International Speedway last weekend to shoot the 50th running of the Rolex 24. This is one of my favorites from the day:


----------



## Sub

Fouad6 said:


> Here are a few random shots;
> 
> The first shot was one of the most difficult I have ever made; it was a lucky shot at the Ellington field airshow; numerous exposures were made as the jets flew by and one cought them in perfect position;
> 
> Canon 5DMII; Canon EF/200mm lens


Great capture..the top pilot is even looking towards the camera

one or two randoms rom me..


----------



## gtxtom

Here's a few random shots. No particular theme.


Bug's-eye view (explored) by gtxtom, on Flickr


Foggy Philly skyline (explored) by gtxtom, on Flickr


折り紙鶴 - crop by gtxtom, on Flickr


Register by gtxtom, on Flickr


City hall all lit up by gtxtom, on Flickr


Yakitori vendor by gtxtom, on Flickr


Dave Grohl by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## walkm0ke




----------



## gslaskin

Lume Shot









Leather Shot









Bike Shot


----------



## Scottish Steve

some recent shots


----------



## Scottish Steve

I've actually deleted that temple shot from my hard-drive after seeing how overexposed it is. Yeuch!


----------



## ewanqbl

Wow, some really great photos here. Can't wait to get my camera or even try some underwater shots this summer. The Black Sea has an amazing population of Sea Horses, Crabs and various other sea creature.

I just have to admit I was blown away by gxtoms 1st and 2nd photo. Really great.


----------



## gtxtom

ewanqbl said:


> Wow, some really great photos here. Can't wait to get my camera or even try some underwater shots this summer. The Black Sea has an amazing population of Sea Horses, Crabs and various other sea creature.
> 
> I just have to admit I was blown away by gxtoms 1st and 2nd photo. Really great.


Good luck with the underwater photography!

For shots 1 and 2 of mine, all you need is a tripod and a camera that can take up to ~20 second exposures and you're good. In fact, both of those were done with a 6" table top tripod.


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## Scottish Steve

Here's 3 more to make up for burning your eyes out. I love the lens flare on the last one.


----------



## loujack30

I am so lucky to see your art here.wow I like this red car she is flying


----------



## The1

some great shots folks, thanks for sharing, I'll try and get some up soon.


----------



## The1




----------



## DragonDan

Doesn't get much more random than this


----------



## porschefan

I like mountains and Porsche's.
























































and other things


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## moky

random shot from today's photoshoot


----------



## Scottish Steve

I was extremely pleased to get this one today,_ without _looking at the monitor or viewfinder! I was actually standing right next to this man on the bus and just kind of dipped the camera down and round. I've been really trying hard to give street photography a go and I must say it's hard work, especially as a Westerner in China. Shooting from the hip takes some getting used to. I have unintentionally taken many shots of annoyed Chinese people. These get deleted.


----------



## The1

lol, westerner shooting from the hip in China... How tall are you? could complicate things!!!


----------



## HOV

Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr


Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr


Untitled by Locuscope, on Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike

Taken last night


----------



## KingK12

gtxtom said:


> Here's a few random shots. No particular theme.
> 
> 
> Bug's-eye view (explored) by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Foggy Philly skyline (explored) by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 折り紙鶴 - crop by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Register by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> City hall all lit up by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Yakitori vendor by gtxtom, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dave Grohl by gtxtom, on Flickr


Wow all of these are really fantastic! I especially like the first one...


----------



## Scottish Steve

The1 said:


> lol, westerner shooting from the hip in China... How tall are you? could complicate things!!!


It's not my height, it's the fact that I stand out so much I'd need to be wearing a dayglo mask to have the same visibility in Europe. 
And the looks aren't always friendly or understanding. I find some days, especially sunny ones in crowded leisure locations I'll be just another laowai tourist and people are quite indulgent, but at 8am on a rainy Wednesday or in a supermarket, it's another story!

It is a very challenging medium, but the rewards are as high as the reject rate. As is the fact that the nature of the genre is so forgiving. In the first one (Tiny World) I feel the blur and post-oversaturation reflects the hyper-relaistic and frenetic nature of the subject's point of view- without getting too silly about it. Also, the father was happy to see me sharing his joy at witnessing a perfect childhood moment. These aren't my best shots but I'm not going to trawl through my files and resize everything on the offchance I want to post it to WUS


----------



## heebs




----------



## Mojo31

One:









One too many:


----------



## George Riemer




----------



## Arken




----------



## nimbushopper

Some shots of mine from sunny Florida.


----------



## Raffa




----------



## Raffa




----------



## Raffa




----------



## Raffa




----------



## Raffa




----------



## Raffa




----------



## Arken

@Raffa
Last pic reminds me of a contra-rotating propeller plane









Swedish airforce 100 year anniversary

























Stupid photobucket messing up pic quality...


----------



## mparker




----------



## Scottish Steve

Went to Shanghai recently.


----------



## bazman

A few random shots when I was in Paris in 2004. The picture quality was not that good as all I had was a really bad 3MP kodak digital camera. The automatic exposure was shockingly bad. I had to take exposures from completely different places just to get the actual shot barely acceptable. One day I'll get to go back with my new camera.

Inside the Conciergerie









Gargoyle at the top of Notre Dame Cathedral









Looking to the top of Les Invalides









View from the top of the Eiffel Tower


----------



## soundfanz

My son, surrounded by magnificent Moreton Bay fig trees. Camera is Fuji X-100.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi
Few from the Venice carnival 2010


























Paul


----------



## koiom

Couple of pics from a recent trip to Cambodia


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## Megalo Milo




----------



## porschefan




----------



## gtxtom

Just some random stuff in Philly. All taken with the D800.


Old timer by gtxtom, on Flickr


Comcast Center by gtxtom, on Flickr


@ Rittenhouse Row Spring Festival by gtxtom, on Flickr


BIRDS! by gtxtom, on Flickr


My chauffeur, at once by gtxtom, on Flickr


Falling on deaf ears by gtxtom, on Flickr


Sphinx by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## shameless

hi took this of myself {right of pic ] in the 80's -in formation in RAF Jet Provost -with fisheye lens


----------



## Mojo31

From the yard recently:


----------



## moky

from chicago, last apr 2012


----------



## mparker

A few more, these with the new D800 or D800E.


----------



## The1

you noticing much of a difference between to 2 lens designs?


----------



## mparker

The1 said:


> you noticing much of a difference between to 2 lens designs?


Do you mean to ask if there is a difference in how the 800 and 800E handle my lenses?

If so, then no. All my lenses work well on either body. These three images were taken (top to bottom) with a Nikkor 24-70/2.8, Sigma EX 150/2.8 OS, Sigma EX 300-800/5.6.


----------



## -DOOMED-

Selections from news coverage off of my Flickr































































For more: Flickr: SK Photo.'s Photostream


----------



## alfenneo

I can't wait for my Steinhart to arrive and snapping it. My 1st watch


----------



## newnan3

P1080063 by KneerunA, on Flickr


P1070242 by KneerunA, on Flickr

My flickr Flickr: KneerunA's Photostream

Some may be NSFW.....


----------



## moky




----------



## Scottish Steve

This shot of the girl is kind of all wrong, yet I can't bring myself to delete it. The other two I am happy with. I'm trying to keep the photography in my photography and going for as natural a look as I can. I am tired of seeing supersharpened, computer-generated images being referred to as photographs. I'm lucky in some ways as the subject matter for these particular shots is so out-of-time and could have been captured practically anytime since the sixties.


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## soundfanz

King Parrot. A cropped shot of a King parrot taken with a Sony NEX 5N and Rokkor MC 135mm lense. Light cc in lightroom 3.


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## wilsonhui

Here's one from a few weeks ago:

Calgary Stampede Grounds 100 Year Anniversary Panorama - 100 MEGAPixels by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## moky

that's a great panoramic!!
here's a couple from last night's thunderstorm here in vancouver


----------



## althaur

A few from Atlantic City, NJ.

My camera fogged up due to the change from the air conditioned hotel room and the very humid, warm New Jersey morning. Made for a few interesting shots after tweaking in Aperture.


DSC_4298 by joshua.reis, on Flickr


DSC_4299 by joshua.reis, on Flickr

Korean War Memorial.


DSC_4335 by joshua.reis, on Flickr


----------



## Emre

not my shot, but presented by these breitling aerobatic team pilots while flying 400 meters below sea level in dead sea, jordan, below was the place i was working  cool guys had cool gadgets and of course cool watches


----------



## slideit

Out the window


----------



## -DOOMED-




----------



## Matty01

A few from my backyard


----------



## Matty01

Scottish Steve said:


> This shot of the girl is kind of all wrong.


I love it, reckon it transcends the loneliness of the figure by evoking a sense of shared pathos between subject and photographer. It think the framung is consistent with the subjects own implied movement, suggesting something of her relationship with the world around her.


----------



## jose-CostaRica




----------



## watchma

Sorry its only a cameraphone, but I thought it was a cool shot whilst out on my mountain bike this evening:


----------



## -DOOMED-

Nuns praying at the scene of a homicide, I saw it as a bit of humanity in an otherwise terrible setting. This is what I'm calling a b-side, not the strongest photo of them, and it's not the one that ran in the paper, but it's still a photo I like. 








Since Saturday the city has seen another homicide and several more shootings.


----------



## -DOOMED-

Another from the weekend before


----------



## Daboryder

I'm kind of proud of these ones. Taken at the Municipal Gardens in Annapolis Royale, Nova Scotia with a Cheap point and shoot.

































And these ones from other locations in Canada
Niagra Falls Butterfly Garden








Terry Fox monument, Thunder Bay, Ontario









And at a wood turner's studio somewhere in New Brunswick


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Mojo31




----------



## cs12

Random stuff from my Instagram.


----------



## Scottish Steve

kiwidj said:


> View attachment 822210


This is very nice.


----------



## Scottish Steve

some recent shots.
I had a laptop meltdown last month which resulted in my losing about 40 of the best shots I've ever taken. I had backed up two weeks previously but had a fortnight of real focus and some travel- I'm sick. But these are ok. These are from my GX1 with kit lens, which I am beginning to relise is really very good once you work out its limitations. Certainly better than the Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR kit.


----------



## wilsonhui

Daboryder: Point and Shoot?!!! Wow, that butterfly is awesome!

Here's a frog looking off into space.

Northern Leopad Frog Close Up by Wilson Hui, on Flickr

And one of my better horse pictures.

Horse Show Jumping at Spruce Meadows by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## Daboryder

wilsonhui said:


> Daboryder: Point and Shoot?!!! Wow, that butterfly is awesome!


Yes a Fuji S700, it has a pretty good macro setting but it won't grab a good focus when shooting normal scenes.
that butterfly landed on the top of my ball cap and stayed there for the better part of two hours. The keeper guy at the exit had to lure it away with an attractant. This Blue Morpho landed on my wife, attracted by the colour of her blouse. It is sitting on her right shoulder blade, big butterfly.








here are some others
































And a poison arrow frog that,was in a terrarium at the same place.


----------



## Daboryder

the beach at Agawa Provincial Park, on the north shore of Lake Superior.








Northumberland Straight, between Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia


----------



## Daboryder

This is me on my bike. Photo by my friend Gary.


----------



## Phreaky

Footsteps by [email protected], on Flickr


Moth by [email protected], on Flickr


The Sky at Dusk by [email protected], on Flickr


Snowy by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## SergeyR

speaking about airplanes 








.








.








.








.


----------



## heebs

Got up early this morning and went for a drive. The light ended up being pretty flat on account of haze and lots of smoke hanging in the air, but I took a few shots anyway and enjoyed a beautiful morning.


----------



## -DOOMED-

Some extras from a weekend assignment.


----------



## kiwidj

The Tokyo Sky Tree...


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Steadyhands

*No.1*









*No.2*









*No.3*









*No.4*


----------



## Scottish Steve

Went to Xitang last night and my friend did some street magic. Also some street vendors and the last one self-explanatory really.


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## cs12




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Taswell




----------



## amine

Some random shots of places and countries i have been to. Hope you like these...


----------



## john wilson




----------



## nin.

Cool thread!
Here're a few:

































View attachment 868002


----------



## DreadLord

here's mine!


----------



## Clarifixer

Taken with Olympus OM-2n and 90mm Macro on Delta 100 film, developed in D-76 and scanned.


----------



## Tictocdoc

Here are some of mine.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## chriscentro

Does this qualify for a watch ad, lol.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## lyodakin

Great range of photos in this thread! keep em coming!


----------



## ToExist

5d mkii nice. love the jets shot.


----------



## Centropolis

Just posting a few pictures from a few places that I visited on a recent cruise.


----------



## Monocrom

Some excellent pics.


----------



## shameless

really enjoy looking at your photos guys -a looking glass into others experiences -here are some very random pix


----------



## moky

here's a recent shoot i did for jaguar of vancouver
more to come!


----------



## mike120

Took my T3i with the stock 18-55 out to my local airport and got a few shots which I rather liked.


----------



## camb66




----------



## DreadLord

Some humble shots to share!


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Scottish Steve

And the bravery award for 2012 goes to.......
Phew!
Here are some recent.


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## lowcel

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## SergeyR

.








.


----------



## camb66




----------



## Mojo31




----------



## PolishX

Looking at yours guys stuff I once again have an inferiority complex .. Here are my meager offerings . Last years snowmobile races


----------



## camb66




----------



## sutherland

what's inside a Kinder Egg








La Boqueria








the door at Sagrada Familia








Notre Dame


----------



## Kittysafe

Me and Luna








_"Shall We Dance?"
_







No filters, just the sunset.








Creepy or Beautiful, I can't tell...


----------



## davey vermaak

Just a few of mine


----------



## Jaren1

Took this last night


Pour me another by awdftw!, on Flickr


----------



## The1

Jaren1 said:


> Took this last night
> 
> 
> Pour me another by awdftw!, on Flickr


I like this, how was this done?


----------



## camb66

Dawn this morning


----------



## camb66

and this one.........


----------



## fatehbajwa

You guys are magicians !.......and the pictures some amazing magic. 
My first humble post here......Please be kind.

View attachment 1011738


----------



## Mojo31

View attachment 1012422


----------



## gnuyork

fatehbajwa said:


> You guys are magicians !.......and the pictures some amazing magic.
> My first humble post here......Please be kind.
> 
> View attachment 1011738


Your image has a lot of elements that make for good photography. A good subject, fantastic composition, nice contrast and color, and it's sharp and detailed. Well done.


----------



## mikoo

*National Monument/Monas*

The *National Monument* (Indonesian: _Monumen Nasional (Monas)_) is a 433 ft (132 metre) tower in the centre of Merdeka Square, Central Jakarta, symbolizing the fight for Indonesia. Construction began in 1961 under the direction of President Sukarno . Monas was opened to the public in 1975. It is topped by a flame covered with gold foil.

The towering monument encapsulates the philosophy of Linggam and Yoni. Lingga resembles an _alu_ rice pestle and Yoni resembles a _lesung_ rice mortar, two important traditional Indonesian tools. Lingga and Yoni also symbolize eternal life with the lingga phallic symbol, representing masculinity, positive elements, and daytime and the Yoni the female organs symbol, representing femininity, negative elements, and night. The monument consists of a 117.7m obelisk on a 45m square platform at a height of 17m, the goblet yard. The obelisk itself is clad with Italian marble.

Text from Wikipedia
Photos by Mikoo


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## The1

Vancouver?


----------



## mikoo

*Senen Market*

Senen market is one of six Jakarta trade centers along with Glodok, Mangga Dua, Jatinegara, Tanah Abang, Pasar Baru and Blok M. In 1970, Ali Sadikin, the governor of Jakarta, built Proyek Senen. Along Kramat Raya street, vendors of Minangkabau descent can be seen selling a variety of Minangkabau cuisine. Along Kwitang street lies Jakarta's largest book market. In 1990, the government built a modern shopping center, the Atrium superbloc which before 1997 Asian financial crisis.

Text from wikipedia
Photos by miko


----------



## mikoo

*Selamat Datang Monument*
Selamat Datang Monument (Selamat Datang is Indonesian for "Welcome"), also known as the Welcome Monument, is a monument located in Central Jakarta, Indonesia. Completed in 1962, Selamat Datang Monument is one of the historic landmarks of Jakarta.


----------



## gnuyork

Easter day at Myrtle beach:


----------



## vimaljonn

Ok the last one is not mine...

First: Cape neddick lighthouse, Maine
Second: Portsmouth NH


----------



## Rivendell




----------



## BusyTimmy

Fantastic thread, thanks everyone.


----------



## Mojo31




----------



## gnuyork

Oops. I guess i already posted this one...


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## frankyp81

finally figured out how to post a pic, it must have been the file sizes???


----------



## chriscentro

A couple of streets shots


----------



## Mojo31




----------



## Pennapolis

^^^^^^^^^^Took me a moment to figure out what it was......nice macro!


----------



## Mojo31

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^Took me a moment to figure out what it was......nice macro!


My record collection goes back to my first album purchased in the early 1970s. When I got a new turntable and pulled out the records a few years back, my kids were surprised that there was "music on both sides." Kidz these days!


----------



## camb66




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## jwicaksana

Anybody still shoots film? 


Tele by jwicaksana, on Flickr


----------



## matthew5olson

I started shooting film. All are Kodak 35mm.


----------



## matthew5olson

And here's some digital pictures: I'm primarily a wedding photograhper and shoot nature and landscapes as a hobby. This March we traveled to Los Angeles CA for a destination wedding and these and the film pics above were from this trip. For those of you familiar with WPPI we attended their conference in Vegas on the way out. Some of the sunsets are shot from my attic.


----------



## matthew5olson

It looks like photobucket screwed up some of my colors. The ones where the sky is purple. They are actually blue.


----------



## DreadLord

my humble beginner shot.


----------



## dantheengineer

I hope I contribute.
I've very much enjoyed your shots gents!


----------



## Brimstone

dantheengineer said:


> I hope I contribute.
> I've very much enjoyed your shots gents!


Cool shots!

Touching a sea turtle is a hefty fine in most places, by the way. I know in Hawaii it can be $10k for touching and up to $20k if considered harassing.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## dantheengineer

Thanks. It's only just become illegal to eat them in the Bahamas in the last two or three years. That little guy stayed and played with us for about 20 minutes then followed us back to shore. Surprisingly interactive for a turtle, In my experience they normally just ignore you.


----------



## matthew5olson

Brimstone, 
Where was that canyon shot taken? Amazing photo. I dislike the geography over here in PA. Every time I go out west I'm reminded that I'm living in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## Brimstone

matthew5olson said:


> Brimstone,
> Where was that canyon shot taken? Amazing photo. I dislike the geography over here in PA. Every time I go out west I'm reminded that I'm living in the wrong part of the country.


That is Zion National Park in Utah. There are five National Parks in Utah and all of them are pretty spectacular.


----------



## Brimstone

dantheengineer said:


> Thanks. It's only just become illegal to eat them in the Bahamas in the last two or three years. That little guy stayed and played with us for about 20 minutes then followed us back to shore. Surprisingly interactive for a turtle, In my experience they normally just ignore you.


I was just diving near St. Thomas last week and got the "don't touch the turtles or it's your ass" speech before we headed out. Is that something new there?


----------



## Mojo31

Some randomness -


----------



## dantheengineer

Brimstone said:


> I was just diving near St. Thomas last week and got the "don't touch the turtles or it's your ass" speech before we headed out. Is that something new there?


Most dive leaders at a dive op. would have a real problem with physical contact and would probably give a diver a firm dressing down for even trying. Local folk still eat'em. "Law" with an uppercase L isnt there. law is subject to some interpretation....(not that i personally would ever "harass "underwater friends!)
Looking at it, from the picture, you have a good point It looks like an "action" shot. As a snap shot in time it does look like I'm straining to reach. In actual fact we are both barely moving and i have about six other shots taken at leisure.
If you do head back that way, have a look at Turks Caicos. French Key if you can, there's a small (well, was a year ago) nurse shark that demands affection. Burt'll come nudge you in the ribs! Played with him for about 20 mins. (Yes we named him) Thought I'd lost the group, looked up and i had 17 divers, upright, staring/photographing me......"WHAT are you doing to that shark?" I'm like, {shug} "dunno....dont speak shark"

PM me how St. Tom went?

Back to the thread!


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Lodi

Ford GT-40 di Lodeez, su Flickr


----------



## tnprogrammer




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Monocrom

Some background info. regarding that pic., please.


----------



## masterdelgado

Fuente de Joco, Tenerife, is located on the road leading to the Teide volcano.
Pentax K5 with Sigma 17-50. 1/50s, ISO 100, f2.8.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for that.


----------



## unsub073




----------



## JoshuaTeo

masterdelgado said:


>


Beautiful place, where is this ?


----------



## Sol Invictus




----------



## masterdelgado

JoshuaTeo said:


> Beautiful place, where is this ?


El Teide National Park, Tenerife, Canary Islands.


----------



## JoshuaTeo

masterdelgado said:


> El Teide National Park, Tenerife, Canary Islands.


Thanks , appreciated


----------



## trout101

Here's my Jazzmaster that I recently got, enjoy!


----------



## trout101

And here's my brown trout from this morning ! Hahah


----------



## OmegaBond

I´d like to play 

































































































Cheers!


----------



## trout101

Today's sunrise


----------



## dave81

Spectacular View in macau, taken on iphone


----------



## sapcmc

Gooseneck barnacle from Nazare, Portugal


----------



## dave81

What's the Grand Canyon going to do?


----------



## unsub073

DSC_0105-C by chris30673, on Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## john*thomas




----------



## czarcasm

Nikon D7000, NIKKOR DX AF-S 18-105mm f3.5-5.6G ED VR, f/11 30" ISO 100










Hopefully hosting with tapatalk won't degrade the image. I saw this small construction site near my apartment building. I lowered the saturation to give it a grittier/tougher feel.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Pennapolis

Took this photo while on a short vacation in San Diego this past weekend. This is straight out of the camera.....no post production......yet.


----------



## Brimstone

Some pics I did for my daughter...


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Heres a few......more to be seen at www.graystonephotography.com !


----------



## polonorte2

Random shots...
Crackling...







Endless Wait...







Hitchcock...







Creepy Crawly...







Time Warp...







Joe...







Sideways...







Faces...







Grtz, Jean-Paul


----------



## mike120

Two recent shots of my best friends with four legs. Both of them get their personalities across pretty darn well if you ask me.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## spiderblues

Here's a few of mine.







WTC in Lights 9/11/11 (Sorry about the ©. It's what I had handy)







Zermatt, Switzerland (Matterhorn)







Abandon Building HDR







Old Shoes HDR


----------



## ddldave




----------



## mcnabb100

This is my first post on this website, and it's not watch related haha
Shot with t3i, canon 70-200mm f4L is


----------



## RAD_Ryan

Oldest Bar in Santa Monica







Yummmmm!







Pool at Hearst Castle


----------



## pr1uk

Watch'in time


----------



## camb66




----------



## Carson

Random shots? I have a few from pass travels.


----------



## ViktorV




----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## Rasta G

a shot taken with iphone 4


----------



## Rasta G




----------



## floydthebarber71

A handful of shots from the weekend of bike racing


----------



## Rounic

Traser on the beach:










Not really on the beach, more like my kitchen but came out better than expected with a cheap 18-55 on a D3200 and a stove light as the light source lol


----------

